# BBC Natural World - Pigeons. Looking for Help.



## Simondeg (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Everybody,

Love the site, can't believe it's taken me so long to find it. I'm a huge fan of pigeons and have been photographing them for years. 

I'm currently researching a film for the BBC Natural History Unit. It will be part of the Natural World strand on BBC2. We are looking to devote a large section of the film to pigeons and I was wondering if anyone on this forum might be able to help with stories. We are particularly looking for interesting, filmable behaviour - pigeons taking the tube, that type of thing. The film will be set in London, so stories that focus on that part of the UK would be welcome, but not exclusively so.

We are also looking for people who's lives are touched by pigeons. People who care for sick pigeons or perhaps feed them religiously. We would like to meet people who have a real bond with these birds. Again, ideally it would be people in or around london.

We're leaning more towards feral pigeon stories, but if you know any great characters who have fancy pigeons/racing pigeons, we might be interested in that too.

If you have any stories or would like to get involved, please add to this thread or or you can email me privately using the email address on this weblink:http://www.simondeglanville.co.uk/contact.html

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh boy! you have come to the right place! where is feefo.....lol... she has been caring for ferals and woodies for a long time... best of luck on this project which sounds very interesting and worth while program.


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so glad you've found us!!!

So nice to hear from someone who wants to show people the true side of pigeons. 

Everyone here probably has a story (or several hundred!!) about pigeons and how they've changed their lives.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bump for our UK members


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sending this link to a friend who might be interested and interesting.


----------



## Simondeg (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Feefo,

Thaks for adding to the thread. I would love to chat to you further if it wouldn't be too much of an imposition - it sounds like you have a wealth of experience. Would you mind dropping me a very quick email at the address on this link: 
http://www.simondeglanville.co.uk/contact.html so I can get back to you?
I very much hope you can spare some time for a chat.

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Feefo cannot respond at present, through suffering computer malfunction in connecting to the wider world, despite the engineer 'thinking' he had solved the problem

John


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe it is PMV? Signs of illness reappear in the time of stress. Tell Feefo not to stress computer and give him vitamins.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oooo, i hope it airs here in the usa, let us know!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> Feefo cannot respond at present, through suffering computer malfunction in connecting to the wider world, despite the engineer 'thinking' he had solved the problem
> 
> John



LOL....LOL....:Hmmmmm...<drumming fingers>  _whom_ might that engineer be?   


At any rate how EXCITING!!!Indeed you have come to a great place, I hope it will eventually be posted here so people from all over the world could see it!!!!!


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello simon i would like to speak to you further if it is possible i have a story that you might be interested in about how one pigeon kept me alive for months while i was on the street you can read it on pigeon talk on the stories section here is the link http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f17/el-viudo-truely-my-feathered-friend-32438.html i also have a video of him on youtube .


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

plamenh said:


> Maybe it is PMV? Signs of illness reappear in the time of stress. Tell Feefo not to stress computer and give him vitamins.


Funny post!!!


----------

